# Restore an acer to factory settings



## greens85 (Jul 7, 2009)

Hi guys,

A friends laptop (ACER Aspire 5162ZLWMi) wouldn't boot up, so he asked me to fix... I got it to boot up fine. However once I did so I noticed that it was teaming with viruses/spyware/rootkits etc... Ive managed to remove many but It's got the google hijack redirect one which I can seem to shift.

I want to restore factory settings but when I try the alt + F10 option I dont get the option to restore and instead get a list of partitions...

Can anyone advise?

thanks


----------



## steveb1234 (May 1, 2009)

Check the laptop manual to identify which partition is the recovery partition.
Doing this will erase all existing partions so backup what you can if need be.
You can also purchase a recovery cd from acer if there is not an accessible recovery partion.


----------



## greens85 (Jul 7, 2009)

The message I get is:

Edit windows boot options for: Microsoft Windows Vista

Path: \Windows\system32\winload.exe

Partition: 2
Hard Disk: d2431bca

[ /NOEXECUTE=OPTIN]

If i press enter, it just loads up as usual...


----------



## steveb1234 (May 1, 2009)

Acer laptops have a hidden recovery partion and also have a utility to allow you to make a custom recovery dvd - did your friend make one? Alt f10 may not be the way to activate the recovery partion. I have had a look at the acer web site (USA and UK) and your model is not listed. An email to acer support could be the quickest solution (quote laptop model number).


----------



## greens85 (Jul 7, 2009)

Given his IT knowledge I would be 99% sure he didnt make a back up dvd... 

The model number on the book differs from the one on the laptop...

Looked on the bottom of the laptop and it turns out its the 5610Z series

Not sure if this helps you diagnose any futher?


----------



## Madcatz (Apr 15, 2008)

Two ways you can do the system recovery as long as the recovery partition is still there. That unit does use the ALT + F10 to access the recovery outside of windows. But most Acer's you can go into the eRecovery software and start the recovery that way also if you can get into windows.

As for the Alt + F10, power it on, hold down Alt key and press F10 once as soon as you see the acer logo screen. If that did not get you into it, then hold down the alt key and keep pressing F10 until the acer logo screen goes away. or access it through windows :smile:


----------



## greens85 (Jul 7, 2009)

Madcatz said:


> Two ways you can do the system recovery as long as the recovery partition is still there. That unit does use the ALT + F10 to access the recovery outside of windows. But most Acer's you can go into the eRecovery software and start the recovery that way also if you can get into windows.
> 
> As for the Alt + F10, power it on, hold down Alt key and press F10 once as soon as you see the acer logo screen. If that did not get you into it, then hold down the alt key and keep pressing F10 until the acer logo screen goes away. or access it through windows :smile:


Hey madcatz,

I've tried several times to press alt + F10 once the logo screen appears.. but every time it just presents me with the same message (above).. Ive read the window of opportunity is small, but surely it should have worked one time!

Ive also tried the eRecovery option, when I use that the computer just shuts down and restarts and nothing has changed at all! :4-dontkno


----------



## Madcatz (Apr 15, 2008)

sounds like the recovery partition is hosed then. If he did not make the recovery cd's then you have two choices, order them from Acer, or just install windows on it using the product key on the bottom of the laptop and download the drivers and software from acer's website.

Or if it was running Vista, windows 7 is on sale now, he can get that and the drivers on Acer's website should work just fine on it.


----------



## greens85 (Jul 7, 2009)

Madcatz said:


> sounds like the recovery partition is hosed then. If he did not make the recovery cd's then you have two choices, order them from Acer, or just install windows on it using the product key on the bottom of the laptop and download the drivers and software from acer's website.
> 
> Or if it was running Vista, windows 7 is on sale now, he can get that and the drivers on Acer's website should work just fine on it.


What are the costs likely to be for the recovery cd's from acer?

Not really sure what you mean by the second option, as it already has windows installed (doesnt it?) i.e. I can use the computer fine.


----------



## Madcatz (Apr 15, 2008)

Most places will just charge shipping, but they put the cost of the discs into that, its usually between $10-$50

Well, restoring a computer to factory settings is reinstalling windows on it, it means to format the hard drive which will delete everything on it, including windows and any viruses, spyware, and rootkits, and reinstall it fresh. Using the eRecovery software is just acer's "version" of that, it installs windows and all the drivers and acer software.

Using a windows install disc does the exact same thing as the eRecovery software just without the added software and drivers. Thats when you just go to acer's website to download the drivers and what software you want.


----------



## SA Spurs1 (May 2, 2009)

Here is a link to recovery form.


----------

